# nest boxes???



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

can anybody take pics of there nest boxes for examples i can use..or if u have any ideas on how can i make sum...thank u


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

i will be bluiding some new nest boxes this weekend after the race their not my birds but i will be clocking them for a friend . Then once i get home i 
will finishing my new nestboxes and post the pics here on PT


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

*My nest boxes*

These are the ones that I built, can't wait to get a loft to put them in. I've started leveling some blocks and hopefully I'll be working on the floor over the weekend. Cheers!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are mine in the link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7783


----------



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

u guys hav some nice nest boxes..i dont kno if i can make one that nice..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great. Wish I had them, but didn't have enough room for that kind of boxes. If I had the room, that's what I would have. But you can also build something much more simple like this.










Or these that I threw together and added later on. Not great, but they work okay for me.










AND WE'LL HAVE NO COMMENTS ON THE CURTAINS!


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

These are the ones that i made. they work really well and all the birds seem to love them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=692&pictureid=8491


----------



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

Deluhathol said:


> These are the ones that i made. they work really well and all the birds seem to love them.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=692&pictureid=8491


that is very very very nice...i like it..but it looks like its hard to make.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

not to hard just very time consuming for drilling all the holes for the dowels.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Jay what are the demensions on your first pic? Are thouse boxes 1x1?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. They're 15" across and 16" deep. But I don't breed either, except an occasional oops baby.The second boxes are 16" across. 1X1 foot
barely gives the birds room to turn around in.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you can get hold of empty crates used for vegetables and fruits, only a little modification is required to turn them to nest boxes. I had made one to accomodate new arrivals and for isolating sick pigeons, let me try to take some snaps of the same and post it.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok cool so my boxes should be about 16 inches wide by 16 inches deep?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Ok cool so my boxes should be about 16 inches wide by 16 inches deep?


depends, if your not breeding then that would serve them well. if you are letting them hatch young, I would go with 24 wide as the young will still be in the box and being fed by the cock bird while the hen is on two more sets of eggs in the nest bowl, so you need room for a nest bowl two adult parent birds and two young birds, so you see how it can get cramped quick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> depends, if your not breeding then that would serve them well. if you are letting them hatch young, I would go with 24 wide as the young will still be in the box and being fed by the cock bird while the hen is on two more sets of eggs in the nest bowl, so you need room for a nest bowl two adult parent birds and two young birds, so you see how it can get cramped quick.


Yes, I have had an occasional oops, and it's been okay, but would be much better in a 24" long box. I didn't have enough wall space for boxes that long because of all the large windows. If I did, I would definitely go with 24" whether I let them breed or not. Crowded isn't good.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

No I have a sepret breeding loft these boxes will be in my racing loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they're perfect for a pair.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So what would u recomend for just one bird. Imthinking a box a bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the 15 or 16 inch size. They have enough room to move around. 1 ft X 1ft is kinda tight. I have one bird in some boxes and I think it's a good size.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

Pip Logan said:


> No I have a sepret breeding loft these boxes will be in my racing loft.


Pip, the question is how are you gong to fly? widowhood? then you need proper breeding boxes. natural? then you just need "perches"...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

depends, if your not breeding then that would serve them well. if you are letting them hatch young, I would go with 24 wide as the young will still be in the box and being fed by the cock bird while the hen is on two more sets of eggs in the nest bowl, so you need room for a nest bowl two adult parent birds and two young birds, so you see how it can get cramped quick.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Copy that! I have a sepret smaller loft where they have nice big nest boxes to do whatever then need to do  But I just finished my 4 foot wide by 6 foot tall by 8 feet long racing loft and I would like to put little perches on the wall, Any recomendations?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Copy that! I have a sepret smaller loft where they have nice big nest boxes to do whatever then need to do  But I just finished my 4 foot wide by 6 foot tall by 8 feet long racing loft and I would like to put little perches on the wall, Any recomendations?


sure, T perches, they are easy and the pigeons like them because they can lounge on them... a pic of one is in the link
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/images/t-_perch.jpg


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

look at mine on my webpage. Simple They use dowels and boxes.

Randy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> look at mine on my webpage. Simple They use dowels and boxes.
> 
> Randy



Those are nice, but how do you close them in if need be for some reason?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

You can buy fronts at Foys & other suppliers & build box to fit if so inclined. Ross


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the T perches, they look easy to build and I have all the matirial lol, Thats all!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> I like the T perches, they look easy to build and I have all the matirial lol, Thats all!


great! good luck pip!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks All!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> I like the T perches, they look easy to build and I have all the matirial lol, Thats all!


They are easy to build, and the birds usually prefer them to the V-Perches. As was mentioned, they can lounge on them, and if someone lives in a cold climate, they can cover their feet much better on those to keep them warm.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ill post some pics when I am all done!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Ill post some pics when I am all done!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Those are great. Wish I had them, but didn't have enough room for that kind of boxes. If I had the room, that's what I would have. But you can also build something much more simple like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just figured you like to give your birds some privacy when mating. Good idea I thought...you know how agressive birds can get when they see others having fun


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> I just figured you like to give your birds some privacy when mating. Good idea I thought...you know how agressive birds can get when they see others having fun


LOL.....


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

man mine are 12x 12 and when the hen is ready to layg 2 more eggs she just goes to another nest next to it and lays them and keep the babys in the other one, weird but it works.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> man mine are 12x 12 and when the hen is ready to layg 2 more eggs she just goes to another nest next to it and lays them and keep the babys in the other one, weird but it works.


Yes, that does work, if you don't mind all your pairs having two boxes each. But once they use the box, they figure it is theirs, and will go after any other pair that tries to use it. You would have to have twice as many boxes as you have pairs. Wouldn't larger boxes be better? Also, it's better to keep them together in one box. The babies are safer that way.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

*nest boxes*

Hi 
I have a kinda weird question.... 
During this summer I´ll be building a new "house" for my doves. We´re talking about 2 pairs of fantails. Now to my guestion.... I think this thread contains lots of good ideas, the problem is I have absolutely no idea how big the boxes should be...  Inches? How many cm is that?
So please help me. I would like my birds to have enougt space even with 2 babies in the next. what is the smalest I should build / couple?

/Csilla


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Csilla75, there is a conversion chart on this page. It should help you.

http://manuelsweb.com/in_cm.htm


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Csilla75, there is a conversion chart on this page. It should help you.
> 
> http://manuelsweb.com/in_cm.htm


thanks, it helped a lot! think I´m going with 24 inches (61 cm!  ) so they have lots of spaces even when they have babies. so 24 x24 it is.....

/Csilla


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> thanks, it helped a lot! think I´m going with 24 inches (61 cm!  ) so they have lots of spaces even when they have babies. so 24 x24 it is.....
> 
> /Csilla


I'm glad it helped, and your decision to go 24 inches was a good one. They'll love it, and have plenty of room. Good luck!

Oh, it just hit me. I don't think you need to go 24" back. 24" across is great, but 16" back would probably be fine. I'm not sure how far back people with 24" across usually go, but I don't think they normally go that far back.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I'm glad it helped, and your decision to go 24 inches was a good one. They'll love it, and have plenty of room. Good luck!
> 
> Oh, it just hit me. I don't think you need to go 24" back. 24" across is great, but 16" back would probably be fine. I'm not sure how far back people with 24" across usually go, but I don't think they normally go that far back.


piuh, glad U said that because when I measured it looked HUGE! even my 9 year old asked if they need that big of a nest. 
I think I´ll go with 24 X 16.

/Csilla


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They'll love them. LOL.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you think It will bother the nesting birds if the front and back is wire on the nest boxes. I want to put my nest boxes in the hallway wall and put mesh doors on the back so i can see them nesting and the grand kids can too and I can clean them from the hallway


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I wonder if that would bother them. It might, as they like the box darker, and private, but maybe they would get used to it. Wouldn't that be kinda neat to be able to watch them like that. Please let us know how it works. How'd you think of that?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My loft is 3x6. If you saw the pics of my loft the nest box is on the opposite end of the loft so I have to move everything on the floor to get through to see and check the birds so I don't knock water containers over. And birds flying everywhere. With the perches and everything there's not much room so If you do that enough you would find a better way. So that's what I can up with. Even if I put a solid door on each back I will still be able to check them easier I think its a cool idea. I looked at a million loft pics on the net and i haven't seen that yet. I spending a lot of time thinking of ways to make this one user friendly Thats why im building it slowly so I dont have to come back and change anything


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's a cool idea too. Pretty smart actually. You're doing it the right way, taking your time and thinking it through. I think most always think of things afterwards that they would like to change.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its a lot easier to do it while you building than change it later.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, you are so right.


----------



## shaneo (Apr 5, 2010)

*alrite people ime building my loft out of my kennel*

hello all,ive decided to turn one of my dog kennel and runs into a mini loft the run is 7x4 and the bed area is 4x4 and the heigth is 5.2 on both,i will be turning it into a widow system and i want to fly 10 birds from it [is there enouth space?]also will i beable to use the hole i made for the dogs to enter the bed area for the pigeons to enter there nest boxes?if someone could send me there email address i would send them some pics to shrink for me then put them up for all to see and comment on as there to big. atb shane


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

16x12x40


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nest boxes*



velo99 said:


> 16x12x40


Anymore pics?
Thanks jack


----------

